# Помогите удалить остатки от Комодо



## TavapHяk (22 Ноя 2014)

Мучаюсь 2-й день. Удалял стандартно, но увидев кнопку Готово поторопился ее нажать, т.е. получилось так, что удаление не закончено. Перепробывал кучу софта по удалению следов - не помогло.
AV Uninstall Tools Pack - не помог.
Не могу Комодо установить и все. Что-то где-то мешает.
Осталась последняя надежда, что вы поможете. Не могу же я сидеть без защиты антивирусной.
Помогите, у меня уже сил и нервов нету уже.
Буду очень благодарен.


----------



## akok (24 Ноя 2014)

http://safezone.cc/threads/chistka-sistemy-posle-nekorrektnogo-udalenija-antivirusa.58/ - пробовал?


----------



## Vvvyg (26 Ноя 2014)

Выполните скрипт в UVS:

```
;uVS v3.85.2 [http://dsrt.dyndns.org]
;Target OS: NTv6.3
v385c

sreg

delref %SystemRoot%\SYSWOW64\GUARD32.DLL
delref %Sys32%\CERTSENTRY.DLL
delref %Sys32%\DRIVERS\CMDGUARD.SYS
delref %SystemDrive%\PROGRAM FILES\COMODO\COMODO INTERNET SECURITY\CFPCONFG.EXE
delref %SystemDrive%\PROGRAM FILES\COMODO\COMODO INTERNET SECURITY\CISTRAY.EXE

areg
```
Система будет перезагружена автоматически.
Если не помогло - новый образ автозапуска сделайте.


----------



## akok (1 Дек 2014)

В теме ничего вредоносного. Переношу в профильный раздел.


----------



## -SEM- (1 Дек 2014)

Уважаемый TavapHяk, а утилиту Comodo Uninstaller Tool не пробовали? 
http://forums.comodo.com/install-setup-configuration-faq-cis-b141.0/-t71897.0.html


----------



## SNS-amigo (1 Дек 2014)

-SEM-, Comodo Uninstaller Tool уже входит в пакет *AV Uninstall Tools Pack*.
Даже более новая версия.





Как писал выше TS, видимо оттуда и пробовал.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
TavapHяk, если проблема не разрешилась, то в таких случаях консультанты просят отчет утилиты GetSystemInfo (GSI)
Как сделать и приложить написано здесь: http://safezone.cc/threads/kak-sdelat-issledovanie-utilitoj-getsysteminfo.16791/


----------



## regist (1 Дек 2014)

У меня такое чувство, что ТС забросил тему и новых логов мы уже не получим.


----------



## kmscom (2 Дек 2014)

либо прочитал, удалил хвосты и установил желаемое.
на форумах обычно пишут, когда есть проблема, когда все хорошо писать нечего


----------

